# Question on re enlisting



## jw012308 (Jun 11, 2019)

So I am prior service got out as an E4 and was med boarded. I have a 70% VA disability rating for back,ptsd and tinnitus. I am trying to join the NG and attempt to do the “try one” where I sign up attempt SFRE and if I get picked train a bit more then get the opportunity to go to SFAS.

Does anyone know if I will possibly be able to do this? I know people are in with disabilities around 60 and one 80% similar to mine. I have been off meds no symptoms of PTSD back is good to go have trained and trained to get ready for SFRE. I don’t care about getting paid I know I can’t collect both so will waive which ever I need to.

I will cancel my disabilities if I have to. But if I can pass my physicals both mental and physical and smoke a PT test at whatever ago group will I be given an opportunity to get back in?

I’ve reached out to a bunch of recruiters all over one was an AD one didn’t give me the time of day and others just haven’t gotten back to me. Just email another before making this post.

I’m determined know what I want and will do whatever it takes to make this happen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2019)

What's the RE code on your DD-214? Did you look that up?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 11, 2019)

With very few war deployments now and downsizing you face an uphill battle.

If you can waive your disabilities that would help. But the question remains even if you get them waived on paper, how can you waive the physical and emotional manifestations of back problems, hearing loss and PTSD? Either you have the disabilities or you don't. You're drawing $1,400 a month from the VA for disabilities that aren't really disabilities?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> But the question remains even if you get them waived on paper, how can you waive the physical and emotional manifestations of back problems, hearing loss and PTSD?


This is where I paused as well.


----------



## jw012308 (Jun 11, 2019)

Meaning that I was lying when making my claim? Why would I ever do that. No that is not the case but if I have done rehab, counseling ect and think I’m in a place physically and mentally then why not? 

If I don’t pass then so be it but still want to try. There are people who are double amputees who are still active and deploy, why can’t I if I am able willing and volunteering for it. 

I did look up the code it basically states I need a waiver to re enlist so just need to find the right recruiter to do the paperwork.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2019)

jw012308 said:


> Meaning that I was lying when making my claim? Why would I ever do that.


Dial back the mock-outrage about 75% there big shooter.  It’s a fair question, especially considering your back issues and the direction you want to go.


----------



## jw012308 (Jun 11, 2019)

That’s what rehab and dedication to do something will do for you. It’s not hard to overcome obstacles that you shouldn’t if your mind is right. Same with PTSD learning how to deal with it, not take any meds or need meds anymore took time but I think I’m good to go. Obviously I’m not a doctor and can’t evaluate myself but if I am and told I’m a no go then ok.

I won’t take no for an answer and am just gonna keep pushing and pushing and doing everything I can to do this.

I was hoping a chime in from possibly a recruiter for either group or someone who may know better.


----------



## ANARCHY44 (Jun 11, 2019)

I am not qualified to answer your question of "Does anyone know if I will possibly be able to do this?", however I do have one for you.

Why should the NG SF take a chance on someone who has previously been med-boarded out of the Army and continues to be rated at 70% disability for serious issues?

I'm not trying to disparage you; your determination is admirable. However, if you're unable formulate an overwhelmingly solid answer to that question and consistently convey it throughout the entire endeavor you seek to undertake, I don't see you being able to overcome the up-hill battle that Ocoka referred to. I'm not surprised that you are not receiving a lot of return correspondence from recruiters if you are still presently rated at 70% disability. You _think_ that you're recovered enough to the point where you're going to be more of an asset than a liability to a team? Go get evaluated and cleared by people who are qualified to do so; if you do that, I have no doubt it will be perceived as a good-faith move on your part and will go a long way towards encouraging recruiters to take you seriously.



jw012308 said:


> I was hoping a chime in from possibly a recruiter for either group or someone who may know better.



I googled for less than 10 seconds and found a current POC for a NG SF recruiter in a nearby state to me. Have you already tried this and reached out yourself?

Lastly, check your fucking attitude. Ooh-Rah has already pointed it out to you, yet you're still coming off as a punk. I doubt he is a stranger to the phenomenon of human beings overcoming seemingly-impassable obstacles and needs you to familiarize him with such things.


----------



## SpeakSoftly (Jun 11, 2019)

*Jw012308* I have limited experience but some that is relevant to your situation. 

Trying to reenter the military (any branch) with a RE3 is a “plea case”. Essentially, no recruiter “has”, “must”, “is required”, etc. to process prior service RE3 coded servicemembers. 

Also, IRT the disability, I don’t think that anyone insinuated that you lied about disability. The funding is there for anyone with verified service-connected disability and should be used by persons who rate. 

My situation, while in TRS (I attended less than 30 days from EAS so I had not submitted a VA claim) a prior service Marine recruiter told me that if I had intentions on coming back in, to hold off on the VA claim. While this situation is not yours, I would recommend obtaining all documentation of your counseling, rehab, etc. As you may be aware, disability ratings can increase and decrease (depending on the length of rating).

Once you have ALL of your documentation, hit up recruiters! However, know that it’s a favor so remain humble.

Several pertinent questions are:

How long were you in? (trying to determine if you have any obligated service remaining)
It’s easier to enlist servicemembers who haven’t “fallen off contract”.

When was your med board determination? (if it was within 5 years – you should be able to reduce or even redact it)
That being said, 70% will require significant burden of proof from the VA that you are in-fact, better, healed, etc. This will take time, over multiple visits. If you got it, good. If not, get it.   
25m target – figure out if you can change your disability. Keep in mind, back problems are nothing to mess with. Is changing your rating really something you want to risk?

Don’t fight the process, with your circumstances it’s all up hill, but not impossible. Be flexible and help recruiters wherever possible.

Remain humble and accept reality, however it may be presented. 
-Good luck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2019)

SpeakSoftly said:


> *Jw012308* I have limited experience but some that is relevant to your situation.
> 
> Trying to reenter the military (any branch) with a RE3 is a “plea case”. Essentially, no recruiter “has”, “must”, “is required”, etc. to process prior service RE3 coded servicemembers.
> 
> ...



As an FYI, while not yet vetted, this member has submitted his vetting application and it is currently under review.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ladies, gents, persons of all genders- mods and admins will handle the moderating and administrator-ing.

I appreciate the culture of self policing, though. Not calling a foul, just a reminder from your friendly neighborhood staff member to give the staff a chance to engage before members do.


----------



## 11Bull (Jun 12, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Ladies, gents, persons of all genders- mods and admins will handle the moderating and administrator-ing.
> 
> I appreciate the culture of self policing, though. Not calling a foul, just a reminder from your friendly neighborhood staff member to give the staff a chance to engage before members do.


Sounds like a power trip from someone who wasn't in a real SOF


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 12, 2019)

11Bull said:


> Sounds like a power trip from someone who wasn't in a real SOF


I’m sorry- who the literal fuck are you talking to?


----------



## 11Bull (Jun 12, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> I’m sorry- who the literal fuck are you talking to?



I have an ouchy, come put a bandage on it high speed killer


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 12, 2019)

11Bull said:


> I have an ouchy, come put a bandage on it high speed killer


And pause. I’ll reopen the thread in a bit.

ETA- no need to reopen. @jw012308 , if you haven’t gotten what you need please follow up with individual board members that replied. 

Have the best night, everyone else!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2019)

11Bull said:


> Sounds like a power trip from someone who wasn't in a real SOF



I don’t know if you are trying to be funny or what, but you are hereby warned.  That comment was both inappropriate and uncalled-for. 

If you interfere with a member of the staff in the performance of his or her duties again, I’m going to recommend to the admins that they summarily ban you.  Since you just disrespected one of them, who is a highly respected member of both this site and the SOF community, I don’t think I will have to try very hard to convince them to do it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2019)

This is my retired ANG Officer opinion, feel free to ignore.

I probably wouldn't take you.

Are you Airborne qualified?  I'd hesitate to send someone to jump school if they have a back issue.  (You didn't say what was wrong with your back)

Tinnitus, not an issue; everyone has it.

What is your PTSD rating percentage? What event(s) caused the PTSD?

As  Spc you'll drill for free because your VA check gets subtracted from your drill check.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 12, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> If you interfere with a member of the staff in the performance of his or her duties again, I’m going to recommend to the admins that they summarily ban you.  Since you just disrespected one of them, who is a highly respected member of both this site and the SOF community, I don’t think I will have to try very hard to convince them to do it.


He's not kidding dude.  They'll ban you quick for talking back to a moderator.  You need to knock it off before you get launched.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 12, 2019)

Again- appreciated on the culture of accountability we have here. 


The young man is taking a week vacation, and most importantly he should have a road to redemption. All good. 

Let’s press on with the OP’s question.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2019)

jw012308 said:


> Meaning that I was lying when making my claim? Why would I ever do that. No that is not the case but if I have done rehab, counseling ect and think I’m in a place physically and mentally then why not?
> 
> If I don’t pass then so be it but still want to try. There are people who are double amputees who are still active and deploy, why can’t I if I am able willing and volunteering for it.
> 
> I did look up the code it basically states I need a waiver to re enlist so just need to find the right recruiter to do the paperwork.



I'm not suggesting you're lying...but thousands do...so I think it's a valid question.

Also, I have some experience rehabbing from combat wounds and returning to acting duty; and know something of the challenges one faces with the physical demands of a combat arms MOS post-injuries.

I don't know the extent of your disabilities but 70% suggests they were pretty severe at the time your claim was approved. How much time has passed since then? You say you have back issues and want to be SF? I can guarantee you that the infantry would be a struggle with a bad back...and they're not asking you to jump out of aircraft and all the stresses that entails.

And yes, some amputees do return to AD. But many of them have valuable skill sets that are in demand. What are your skills from prior service? Are they the kind of skills the Army needs right now? Your profile says you're a "retired POOG." I know what a Pogue is...what's a POOG?

Is your PTSD combat-related or some other service-connected circumstance?


----------



## jw012308 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello sorry haven't checked the thread, I am unsure if you are saying I am disrespecting someone or not but that wasn't my intention and def sorry if I did so. I have made some progress after talking to a million different recruiters most told me to pack sand but found a way to be able to attend SFRE. I am able to go as a civilian sign a waiver saying I know its dangerous bla bla and then if I prove that I am capable that is when they are willing to put in the work to get me where I want to be. 

I understand I had issues in the past but to me my mind can get me past anything. I do have many skills that I had while in and that I have acquired since I have been out, I have worked for the gov since getting out. 

Thanks all for the info didn't mean to stir anything up truly wanted help and guidance I am willing to go the distance to achieve what I am after no matter what it takes.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 7, 2019)

jw012308 said:


> Hello sorry haven't checked the thread, I am unsure if you are saying I am disrespecting someone or not but that wasn't my intention and def sorry if I did so. I have made some progress after talking to a million different recruiters most told me to pack sand but found a way to be able to attend SFRE. I am able to go as a civilian sign a waiver saying I know its dangerous bla bla and then if I prove that I am capable that is when they are willing to put in the work to get me where I want to be.
> 
> I understand I had issues in the past but to me my mind can get me past anything. I do have many skills that I had while in and that I have acquired since I have been out, I have worked for the gov since getting out.
> 
> Thanks all for the info didn't mean to stir anything up truly wanted help and guidance I am willing to go the distance to achieve what I am after no matter what it takes.


Have you attended SFRE yet? I am curious because I am in a similar situation. My rating is 30% for PTSD and has been in remission for a few years now.


----------

